# Supprimer (pour de bon) "Autres" de la mémoire



## RomaneDantcikian (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Après moultes et moultes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse valable. On est tous victimes de l'envahissement de la mémoire par ce mystérieux "Autres". J'ai compris que c'était les petites choses inclassables qui se mettaient là-dedans. Par exemple : les MMS qui se trouvent dans Messages, ils ne s'enregistrent pas dans Photos, mais dans Autres. J'ai fais le test en supprimer beaucoup de photos de mes conversations et BINGO, j'ai gagné un (tout petit) peu de place.

Mais il me reste quand même 2,5 Go de Autres. Sur 16 Go, c'est quand même beaucoup. J'ai déjà essayé de restaurer l'iPhone etc... Rien ne change.

Alors voilà : avez-vous une technique VALABLE qui pourrait supprimer ce "Autres" de ma mémoire ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## jetdmans (25 Mai 2013)

C'est 2,5 Go dans autres, c'est la place que prend l'os 

je pense, je ne suis pas sur, à confirmer


----------



## Ealdu (25 Mai 2013)

@Jetdmans:Le dossier "autre" contient tous les "surplus" des applications, sauvegardes jeux, photos mms, etc....  Pas l'IOS.

@RomaneDancikian: Personnellement à chaque synchro il reprend des proportions raisonnable. Si cela n'a pas marché avec une restauration c'est que tu as énormément de "restant" d'application. Mais je doute que l'on puisse le suprimer.


----------



## MarcMame (25 Mai 2013)

Pas de solution mais une indication : 
Dans la rubrique Général--->Utilisation, tu verras la liste de l'occupation mémoire de toutes tes apps et certaines peuvent être gourmandes en terme de cache... 
Supprimer celles que tu n'utiles pas ou peu permet de récupérer une partie de cet espace mémoire "autres".

Pax exemple, l'app "MacG Mobile" occupe chez moi près de 300Mo alors que l'appli seule pèse moins de 6Mo !
J'aimerai beaucoup que l'on soit autorisé à purger ces apps.


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2013)

Si tu utilises iTunes Match, il faut penser aussi à supprimer les morceaux en suivant le chemin donné par MarcMame.

Je viens de le faire et j'ai réduit "Autres" de +/- 1Go


----------



## dj.bea (17 Juillet 2013)

Ben moi j'en 30Go d'autre.... pareil j'ai essayé pleins de trucs, pas moyen de m'en débarrasser. J'ai vérifié l'espace utilisé par les applis Ca doit faire aux max 2Go.

Apparemment vous n'avez pas la solution ?


----------



## Falor (18 Juillet 2013)

Pareil 8go, qui ne sont absolument pas utilisés par des applications (puisque dans dossier "applications" celà correspond.

Bref, tout passé au peigne fin, des mails, aux messages en passant par la musique, podcast hein, rien n'y fait.


----------



## 1217marc (26 Juillet 2013)

j ai trouver une solution, bien sur qu'il faut au paravent faire une sauvegarde de votre iphone ipad ou tout autres i... que vous pouvez avoir

j ai téléchargé diskaid ( sur google très facile a trouver)

j ai vider le dossier recordings ( pas les 5 dernier) il y avais dans mon cas 14 go, que ma fille avais fais avec des chansons, et que la iphone avais fait 5 copie a l identique ) 






il vous suffi de chercher dans quel dossier il y a des choses qui prennent beaucoup de place

des doublon etc

voir en dessous 






pour moi ça a marché a vos risque et peril si vous supprimer des chose importante pour vous ou pour votre iphone

Bonne chance

Marc


----------



## dj.bea (26 Juillet 2013)

Un grand merci à 1217Marc !!!!

J'ai regardé avec diskaid et trouvé.... 29.4Go dans recordings...


----------



## Trocoul (24 Janvier 2014)

bonjour, grâce aux deux derniers posts j'ai pu trouver ce qui me posait problème, je les complètes donc en vous proposant d'également aller faire un tour du coté du dossier CloudAssets qui ce trouve aussi dans média, pour ma part il y avait 4,4GO de vidéos qu'Icloud avait tenu a synchroniser après que je l'ai aient "acheté" lors des 12 jours de cadeaux, des morceaux de films en somme


----------



## doubi7 (3 Février 2014)

Salut, je voulais savoir si tu avais effacer tout les fichiers dans "cloudassets" ou juste certains ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2014)

Je remonte le sujet avec une piste :
jetez un coup d'oeil dans Media / iTunes Control / iTunes / Artwork / Originals.
J'y ai trouvé près de 3 Go d'illustrations iTunes en taille originale.

J'ai supprimé tous les dossiers dans _Originals_ et j'ai récupéré ces 3 Go sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Nico1971 (14 Novembre 2014)

Il existe une méthode pour non pas supprimer toute la partie « Autres », mais réduire sa taille. Tout se passe par iTunes et prend quelques minutes seulement.
Connectez votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch à votre ordinateur. Rendez-vous sur votre appareil dans iTunes, puis choisissez « Sauvegardez maintenant ». Le logiciel dApple va se charger de sauvegarder les contenus présents sur lappareil. Une fois cette étape terminée, cliquez sur « Restaurez la sauvegarde » juste à droite. Une fois la restauration terminée, le stockage devrait être plus faible.
Attention, il ne sagit pas dune restauration totale de lappareil, mais seulement de la sauvegarde. Cest ainsi beaucoup plus rapide, il na pas besoin de tout réinstaller après lopération.
Selon les cas, la catégorie « Autres » va être réduite de beaucoup. Dans dautres, il sagira de quelques centaines de Mo. Cest toujours ça 

SOURCE: Ce n'est pas de moi mais j'ai trouvé que ça pouvait aider !!!!!!


----------



## palcojazz (4 Avril 2016)

hello avec iMazing qui est une mise à jour de diskaid j'ai trouvé dans le dossier /media/downloads/ 17go composés de sous-dossiers qui datent de plus de 6 mois ... j'ai fait le menage ... suppression en gardant 3 mois d'historique... nickel....   (ipad mini 2 32go) ... du coup la zone "autre" a ete reduite de 10go ... j'ai retrouvé la fluidite


----------



## Wilson76lh (20 Août 2016)

Il y à un solution simple à cela, 
Sauvegarder l'essention dans icloud, safari mdp ect faites une sauvegarde et effacer manuellement l'iphone sans restauration, vous retelecharger vos app et connecté votre compte icloud. Sur 16go et 500 mo de libre j'ai recup 11go de libre de cochonnerie stocké sur l'iphone pour un but simple vous faire acheter un model avec plus de stockage..


----------



## Wilthek (23 Août 2016)

RomaneDantcikian a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après moultes et moultes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse valable. On est tous victimes de l'envahissement de la mémoire par ce mystérieux "Autres". J'ai compris que c'était les petites choses inclassables qui se mettaient là-dedans. Par exemple : les MMS qui se trouvent dans Messages, ils ne s'enregistrent pas dans Photos, mais dans Autres. J'ai fais le test en supprimer beaucoup de photos de mes conversations et BINGO, j'ai gagné un (tout petit) peu de place.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai plusieurs Giga de "Autres" depuis la version 7 bêta publique d'iOs 10:

Problème avec l'application Feedback (dommage  !) et l'espace libre... iTunes lors de la synchronisation montre d'abord presque 2 Go de libre, puis en fin de synchro 20 Mo... je cherche et je trouve une quantité impressionnante de datas de diagnostique ? Est-ce que c'est cela qui prend de la place: aucune idée... impossible à supprimer de surcroit.

J'ai tenté d'utiliser Feedback pour signaler 2 bugs, blocage lors de la "compression" des données utilisateurs, troisième tentative pour signaler la perte d'espace et nouveau plantage ! bref, je réinitialise et réinstalle tout (iOS 10 bêta 7 publique) et sauvegarde iCloud (en espérant que je ne synchroniserai pas les scories ...).

C'est un iPhone 6 (pro), donc peu d'applications, peu de musique et essentiellement un calendrier fourni et une boîte mail ! (16Go).

est ce que cela vous parle ?


----------



## Potzi44 (11 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai réussi à vider ce fameux dossier "Autre" de mon Ipad air 2 et souhaite vous en faire part.
J'avais acheté cet Ipad il y a cinq ans. Il me sert très régulièrement et je n'ai même plus besoin de PC (sauf celui du boulot).
Mais, au fur et à mesure du temps, l'allocation mémoire de cet Ipad de 16gigas se remplissait de plus en plus. 
Cette semaine j'en étais arrivé à 15,7 G de pris sur les 16 G de dispo, en détail 5 G pour l'IOS et 9,6 G pour "autre", le reste pour mes maigres photos et quelques petites applis. Depuis plusieurs jours, je supprimais des applications, vidais les données, supprimais l'historique de Safari, supprimais des mails... et me suis retrouvé avec 2 ou 3 applis seulement et une quarantaine de photos dans l'appareil ! Autant dire qu'il devenait inutilisable.
J'ai donc vu quelques conseils mais rien de vraiment probant sur le net (ou alors j'ai pas bien cherché auquel cas je m'excuse d'avance pour ce texte).

Ce que j'ai fait :
J'ai téléchargé iTunes (64 pour PC Windows) et ai fait une sauvegarde de l'Ipad avec le logiciel.
J'ai ensuite tenté une restauration avec Itunes comme j'ai pu voir sur le net : rien gagné, l'Ipad restait désespérément plein et l'autre occupait toujours plus de 9 Gigas, le bougre ! 
J'ai donc télécharge iMazing sur le PC et ai lancé "Supprimer tout le contenu". C'est devant le symbole /\ de warning... mais bon, je suis un fou, moi ! et comme j'avais fait une sauvegarde avec iTunes... me suis lancé !
L'ipad a alors redémarré avec rien dedans... il a même commencé par me parler en chinois, c'était bon signe ! 
Après avoir un peu reconfiguré l'Ipad (mot de passe iTune, un peu de Wifi...) je suis revenu sur iTunes sur le PC (et oui, iMazing peut le faire aussi, mais faut acheter une license... comme moi pas avoir pognon... )
J'ai ensuite lancé une restauration depuis iTunes (il m'a demandé de retirer la localisation sur l'Ipad) et ça a marché !

Alleluia !  je me suis retrouvé avec mes applis, mes comptes... et j'ai gagné 9 Gigas dans l'affaire !
J'espère que ce post servira et évitera d'aller acheter un autre iPad en cas de saturation !
Bien à vous,


----------

